# Sitting on other dogs???



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

We have 3 dogs. Jax is our oldest at 2 years old, he is the mellow one. Lucy is the middle child at a year and a half; she is our anxious but energetic girl. Boone is our youngest, at about 9 months old. He is a rescue, but we have had him since he was about 3 1/2 months old. He definitely came in here with a BANG.. He is not shy, very boisterous, and can be pushy. Lots of energy. He is constantly sitting on his siblings...mostly Jax. Jax will be lying calmly and Boone will go over and just cop a squat right on him, totally annoying Jax and this will set jax off barking. Very annoying situation. He does this with Lucy also, but not as often. He plays/wrestles more with Lucy, since she is more willing, but he can even get too much for her at times, rough wise, not energy wise. I stop him frequently from getting to rough. 

Does anyone know what this sitting thing means? How should I address it?


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I’m not a trainer but I was told this is a sign of dominance. That is why Jax is annoyed. Jax is probably saying, “Nice try little one.” In my pack it is the baby too. 
Better if they can work it out with squatting and barking than to have fighting. I was also told not to let them sit on you if you get on floor for this reason. I’ll be watching to see what the trainers say.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

bumping up for some suggestions advice?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It's likely just part of the play style for some dogs.

One way that many dogs will try to get others to play is by spinning in a circle, or turning away to prompt a chase game. If you picture two dogs wrestling and then one darting off... they do that little half-circle when turning to run. Spins develop from this, and sometimes the turn-sit is just another variation.... the dogs TRIED to turn and run and that didn't work, so the turns were exaggerated. With a back to the play mate, it can decrease some of the social pressure and THAT can get play where sometimes head on play will not.

Caution should be used when dogs are of a different size.... my dog doing the spins to a maltese puppy did NOT work as play solicitations, she didn't even notice what he was doing all the way up there! And a sit could have squashed her. I need to find the video of their adorable play session!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I dont know...I heard it was domanince also...my Holly does this occasionally to Misty..but Misty is soooo laid back she doesnt care.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finny did this with Tally when he was a baby- just once bc it was one of the few times in his life I reprimanded him. It IS bossy. I think you could give hm an alternative behavior, like picking up a toy pretty easily. I don't like Tango to tackle Tally, so now she picks up a stick when she has the impulse. No sit, git your ball. . ..


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree it is bossy/bratty way to try and get attention from the older dog. If Jax does not like it, I would work to get Boone to stop.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

MacKenzie does this to Brady, and I always thought of it as dominance. It doesn't seem to bother him, so I just let them figure things out themselves. Brady will put her in her spot when he wants too.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't think of it as dominance - more of just a goofy/quasi-rude social behavior. If it's annoying the other dogs and or triggering a type of play that you don't like, just interrupt it and channel the energy to something you all find more appropriate - like getting a toy, or going to lie down a few feet off to the side.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I had to laugh Stephanie, when you called it quasi-rude, because that describes Boone to a TEE! I'll be more diligent with the re-directing. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

It's a dominant behavior. Just like a dog sitting at the top of staircase, and looking down at you. He's trying to the be alpha in the pack. My girls know there's only one alpha bitch in the house, and it ain't them! Nip it in the bud now.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spencer, did this, when h was playing, it was just so very cute, he would turn his butt around, and sit on them, love you spencer.


----------

